# Gypsy Problem



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Since the change of weather in the last few weeks,we have noticed a quite large increase in the normally fairly small number of gypsies in our area (Marinha Grande),Silver Coast.
They are becoming a bit of a nuisance to be honest,begging for money outside supermarkets etc,& at times being quite intimidating,not to mention some of their less than savoury hygiene habits!
They openly hassle people for money & to buy junk,which you know full well has come out of someone's bin,whilst the police seem to turn a blind eye to it all.
Is this "par for the course"?


----------

